# Concrete sealers/rust staining



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Looking for some insight on concrete sealers. Basically my irrigation system is staining everything with orange/rust. I can only assume the well is rusting and I know I need to find a solution for that. As for now with it raining every evening I've had no need to irrigate. I'm slowly cleaning the staining off with repeated applications of citric acid/vinegar mix. I've just pressure washed everything as well so after everything is back to its normal color, I'm thinking about sealing all the concrete and cement. From what I've read it seems penetrating sealers are best for outdoors, driveways, walkways, etc. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this and what your thoughts on it are.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

You can juice up your acid wash with Muriatic (hydrochloric) acid which can be bought at the hardware store. Its' main use is etching concrete. It has a lot of very strong HCL vapor coming off of it but it you keep it off your skin it isn't really too dangerous and if anything will dissolve rust , it will. I have had it on my hands full strength (38%) and it doesn't really burn you the way nitric or sulfuric acids can.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Concrete sealers react with iron to form a stain that pressure washing and acids will not take off. Only way to clean the concrete is to strip off the sealer.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

I have not personally used this, but I hear it works really well at removing iron stains.

https://www.theruststore.com/Concrete-Rust-Remover-P66.aspx

There was a thread about this a while back.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3201&hilit=concrete+rust


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

FlaDave said:


> Looking for some insight on concrete sealers. Basically my irrigation system is staining everything with orange/rust. I can only assume the well is rusting and I know I need to find a solution for that. As for now with it raining every evening I've had no need to irrigate. I'm slowly cleaning the staining off with repeated applications of citric acid/vinegar mix. I've just pressure washed everything as well so after everything is back to its normal color, I'm thinking about sealing all the concrete and cement. From what I've read it seems penetrating sealers are best for outdoors, driveways, walkways, etc. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this and what your thoughts on it are.
> 
> acid staining boston


I need to remove some rust stains off my driveway, which is stamped, colored concrete. My local home center recommended CLR, but the back of the CLR label says specifically not for use on stamped concrete. I've heard vinegar or lemon juice will work. Any recommendations?


----------

